# Lie-Nielsen tools



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Alright, so I've been looking into building up my collection of hand tools and am looking into buying a good quality set of chisels and I guess I'm playing with either two cherries chisels or Lie-Nielsen's chisels.. now most of you will have probably guess the difference in price! hahaha 

To get a full set of two cherries is probably around that $250-$300 mark

As for Lie-Nielsen it's around that $500 mark :/

Soo I guess I was wondering your thoughts on which set would be the better buy for quality and price.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Butch (Dec 18, 2006)

Levi, the old addage is true: you get what you pay for. no doubt that the LN set @ $500 is premium quality. it should be, at that premium price. Surely that set would last your lifetime, if properly taken care of. so 5 bills over 50 years isn't a bad investment. However, it's possible that the 2 cherries set would do the same thing,all things considered. I have a cheap set from Buck Bros, that do everything I need of them, and have less than 100 bucks in 'em. I know these will last me, cuz I use them every now and again, and not every day. but if were you, I wouldn't lay out 1 dime, until I held each in my hands, and even had the opportunity to try 'em out first(if possible). that much money in chisels should only be laid out after thorough examinations. $500 is a lot of money these days, make your choice wisely...and good hunting !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Here is my perspective. If I had a large source of dispossible income, or if I was a dedicated professional, I would invest in high end hand tools like those. 

Since I am neither, and inexpensive quality chisel and good set of sharpening stones keep me going.


----------



## Chris Adkins (May 12, 2010)

My Lie-Nielsen tools are the first that I grab in the shop, you just can't go wrong. The problem is that for myself I think it is best to have the high end and the not so high end chisels in the shop. Some task to be honest I just don't want to put my expensive chisels through so I like to keep some around that I don't mind beating up a little. 

Tough call but my money is on the Lie-Nielsen if I have the choice.... 

Good luck!


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

Take a look at the Narex chisels available at Lee Valley or Highland Woodworking. They are about half the price of the Two Cherries, and every bit as good. 

You can't go wrong with LN. You will cry when you buy it, but smile every time you use it.


----------



## Chris Adkins (May 12, 2010)

"You can't go wrong with LN. You will cry when you buy it, but smile every time you use it."

That is a very true statement, the first time I bought a LN I stood in front of the display case at Highland Woodworking for at least a hour trying to talk myself out of it.... but once I brought the plane home I was in love. I have since bought a few chisels and have several more planes. 

Sort of off topic but years ago my father built a house for a guys who's son Phillip Baldwin teaches blacksmithing all over the country. He made my dad a set of chisels out of pre-WWII steel, 3/8", 3/4", and 1". I keep them in my shop now and are the best chisels I have.


----------



## thomaswore (Jul 8, 2010)

The LN folks have demos going all day at two interactive stations designed to help you learn sharpening and hand plane techniques while playing with the very best tools they have to offer. I have heard also that Lie Nielsen's craftsmen have applied their skill to the creation of other fine hand tools, including hand saws, spokeshaves and chisels.


----------



## buchhakj (Jul 7, 2010)

Its nice to have a set of cheap chisels that hold a decent edge for doing non-precise work that not really important and a good set for doing precise work that will be seen or is of importance to the piece or project at hand.

It never fails someone will borrow/use your nice set in the most aweful fashion, because they either A.) dont know how much they cost or B.) think a tool is a tool.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

I have a plastic handled Stanley I keep razor sharp laying on the table I use for most chores. I do want a super nice set of chisels though.


----------



## Jackfre (Dec 23, 2009)

*Over the years*

I've picked up about one tool per year and now have a pretty nice collection. My wife gets a tad upset when she finds one or two of them in her china cabinet, but there are a few that are wotrthy of it. I cover Maine in my business so I'll stop up occassionally and their factory display shop is like candyland. You get a 10% discount buying at the factory. My point is, that from your photo, you have time. Get the tools you can afford and keep working. Get the LN whenever you can. You won't be disappointed in them, but don't go broke over them!


----------



## unclewayne17 (Oct 28, 2010)

*Before the chisel.*

Before you think about getting the chisel, think how you are going to keep them as sharp as possible. If you can't keep them sharp even the best tools will let you down. :thumbsup:


----------

